# Tosa at family lunch



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Every year near christmas we have in our family what we call "grandsons Lunch". This is Tosas first year, and he loved it!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha! The first one looks like he's got antennas on!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

SUCH a cutie! I love the one of him laying down. He looks like a little lion. :biggrin:

I love these fluff balls you guys call BRT's!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pictures! Tosa is so cute! It makes me miss when Duncan was that small....well....there not ever really small! LOL! I can tell that Tosa is a very happy and loved boy. :biggrin:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> haha! The first one looks like he's got antennas on!


Hehehe, only now that you say, i noticed the antennas!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> SUCH a cutie! I love the one of him laying down. He looks like a little lion. :biggrin:
> 
> I love these fluff balls you guys call BRT's!


Some times he just stars at me with a very serious look, and it really looks like a lion! But after a couple of seconds of staring, with the speed of a lightning he jumps to me like a crazy puppy.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> What great pictures! Tosa is so cute! It makes me miss when Duncan was that small.


 Just now my wife watching Tosas´s 2 month pictures and was wining about how much she missies Tosa at that age. I´m the opposite, i look forward to see him at adult age!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

BRT said:


> Just now my wife watching Tosas´s 2 month pictures and was wining about how much she missies Tosa at that age. I´m the opposite, i look forward to see him at adult age!


I know what you mean, I look forward to seeing Duncan full grown too! However, I often look back at Duncan's pictures from when we first brought him home. He was 8 weeks old and 19 pounds. He is now 7 1/2 months old and 75 pounds. They grow so fast! :smile:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> I know what you mean, I look forward to seeing Duncan full grown too! However, I often look back at Duncan's pictures from when we first brought him home. He was 8 weeks old and 19 pounds. He is now 7 1/2 months old and 75 pounds. They grow so fast! :smile:


Your dog is already so big! Do you know at what age BRT grow up to?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

BRT said:


> Your dog is already so big! Do you know at what age BRT grow up to?


I think that BRTs will grow, fill out, and mature all the way up until they are close to 2 years old (around 18 months or so). :smile:


----------

